# war with Iran



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

On many of the top neswpapers today it would appear that the school yard bullies have inevitably decided to go to war with Iran.
I think if this happens this could be the time someone gets a bloody nose and I think the consequences coule be dramatic for the whole meast and beyond.
What do you guys think? Should there be a war with iran over the atom issue?

Also what is the arab street / egyptian view on bombing iran?
Is it yet something we expats in egypt will have to contend with in addition to the instability post revolution?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I think it would be a disaster, especially for the ME region. I found the analysis on this link pretty much spot on.

Would Obama Greenlight an Israeli Attack on Iran? | Informed Comment


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

aykalam said:


> I think it would be a disaster, especially for the ME region. I found the analysis on this link pretty much spot on.
> 
> Would Obama Greenlight an Israeli Attack on Iran? | Informed Comment


I don't think isreal would care for Obama's greenlight.
This country is governed by utter nutcases, Barak is the one that, dressed as a woman, put a bullet in someone's head in the 1970s. 

I also think Obama is not as nice as some think he is, I still don't know how this guy got a Nobel peace prize.

Also who is to know that Iran has not ALREADY got the bomb and might just be pushed into using it if attacked?

To be honest if I was in Dubai right now I would be p....g myself with fear at the thought of a war with Iran.....


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> I don't think isreal would care for Obama's greenlight.
> This country is governed by utter nutcases, Barak is the one that, dressed as a woman, put a bullet in someone's head in the 1970s.


Did he??? I didn't know that. And of course in drag! that makes it so much worse 

But seriously, US influence in the region is not what is used to be and Israel has lately been challenging the Americans in public so fair point. 

Still the consequences would be absolutely disastrous for all. Apart from weapon manufacturers of course.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

The situation is tense, as Iran gets closer to being a nuclear power. building the bomb is one thing, but giving it launch capability is strangely enough more important. They are working hard on that, and once they reach an advanced stage Israel will act, they will believe they have too, for their own survival. When that happens I think we may just lose the silver lining on the clouds, and after that one thing will lead to another, and, if any of the super powers act stupid we could have a nice little nuclear storm, and the only winner will be the planet, finally rind of those pesky polluting sapiens. The planet will survive, and prosper, it has time on its side.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> The situation is tense, as Iran gets closer to being a nuclear power. building the bomb is one thing, but giving it launch capability is strangely enough more important. They are working hard on that, and once they reach an advanced stage Israel will act, they will believe they have too, for their own survival. When that happens I think we may just lose the silver lining on the clouds, and after that one thing will lead to another, and, if any of the super powers act stupid we could have a nice little nuclear storm, and the only winner will be the planet, finally rind of those pesky polluting sapiens. The planet will survive, and prosper, it has time on its side.


I do agree with you, I think we will see a nuclear mushroom going up at some point in the next couple of years most likely in Teheran after Israel gets a barrage of missiles from the Lebanon and Gaza, who knows but something will happen. We have minus habiens leaders after all.

Also the hungarian master wants to resupply his weapons industry so that we can come out of the recession, what is best than a regional war for this purpose? 

Conquer oil supply, let the money making weapons industry flourish and kill a few million people in the ME, and get rid of Nixon's cockup ie. Iran Catch four birds with a stone.


----------

